# Fish trap



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone have a fish trap I can borrow, or any ideas on catching a fish? I tried the coke bottle, didn't work.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

All you need to know ....

http://jtcustomacrylics.com/


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I still have the one Eric lent to me. You can borrow it and maybe return it to him or loan it on to the next person who needs it. 

I think am going to the studio you met me at before... 1300 Gerrard tonight. I am for sure going there tomorrow from 12-3. 

Jeff


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have Roger's you can borrow as long as you get permission from him.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

hey guys, 

thanks for the reply's, sorry, been busy. Expect some PM's.


----------

